# Immune and NK cells tests



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi we have had 3 fresh and 1 FET, all of which have failed. 

A few people have suggested getting immunes and NK cells tests. Does anyone know if this is something the NHS do? 

And could anyone tell me a bit more about what they actually are pls xx


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Josie , 

Firstly so sorry for your Bfns  

So nk cells are basically when your immune system goes into overdrive and attacks anything foreign on your body inc an embryo  

I have high nk cells but I only found out from doing my own research and seeing a private doctor as nhs do not offer these tests as they re quite expensive . 
You will have to have quite a few blood tests done to determine if you have it or not but it is def worth it . At least you know what you are working with then .i had two failed fresh ivf cycles I'm on my third keeping my FC for my bfp , my treatment was completely diff changed protocol had the scratch done , two lots of intralipids , steroids , the gestone injections and embryo glue . All these things help with implantation! Well hopefully  

If you need any more info just ask 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great, thanks for the info. I'm going to get tests done before we try again. 

Good luck, hope u get your BFP 🙏 x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Josie

I had 4 BFNs before I discovered I had immune issues.

The NHS doesn't normally test for them as there isn't much UK research or evidence for them (more it hasn't been undertaken than that it isn't an issue).

If you want to do more research check out Agate's threads here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Also I recommend reading "Is your body baby friendly" by Alan E Beer

I moved to the ARGC clinic for treatment - see the clinic boards for info.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

PS Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynae Academy in London will treat immunes alongside an NHS cycle


----------

